# How to change out CO2 tank when running low?



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a "how to" video from Orlando himself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxawOueZAuo


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

That video would have helped me immensely two days ago. I turned the reg knob off first and then the cylinder. I might have messes something up I think.


----------

